# WMP: Zeroed New RMR 2 MOA Red-Dot...EXCELLENT..!!



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*I installed a new RMR 2 MOA Red-Dot on my WMP. Zeroed it with 
Norma 22WMR 40gr HP’s at 12yds. WOW..!! Picture below. My last three 
shots were dead center after making adjustments. Not one malfunction
what so ever. I am VERY happy with this warranty replacement pistol.








*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Looks good on there, i put a cheap Pinty on mine, haven't shot it yet to sight it in. those WMP's are definitely better guns than them Kel tec PMR30's. Feels like a real gun in the hands and not a toy like the Kel Tec. Less felt recoil too.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Looks good on there, i put a cheap Pinty on mine, haven't shot it yet to sight it in. those WMP's are definitely better guns than them Kel tec PMR30's. Feels like a real gun in the hands and not a toy like the Kel Tec. Less felt recoil too.


*You have to try the Norma 40gr HP in yours. I have many brands of 22 WMR ammo; And this is THE most accurate of them all. I have shot over 300+ rounds of this out of my WMP so far. NOT ONE failure to do ANYTHING. And nice firing pin strikes too.*


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I have put around 200 rounds through it with winchester 40 grain with the iron sights. never failed with it and was accurate. I bought 500 rounds of it a while back.


----------

